# Maria Antonietta



## Magenta (18 Gennaio 2010)

Mi permetto di aprire anche io un thread su un bel film,a parere mio.
Maria Antonietta, prima della guerra, della sua decapitazione.
Quando ragazzina viene data in sposa come "garanzia" economica ad un ragazzino come lei che per anni non la sfiora neppure, e poi si innamora del conte di Fersen,facendolo suo amante.
Mi è piaciuto l'incontro tra i due, alla festa mascherata.
Mi è piaciuta l'ambientazione della "depandance" dove loro si incontravano per fare l'amore.
Mi è piaciuto tutto il film.
Anche se avrei scavato un pò di più in quella relazione.


----------



## Amarax (18 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Mi permetto di aprire anche io un thread su un bel film,a parere mio.
> Maria Antonietta, prima della guerra, della sua decapitazione.
> Quando ragazzina viene data in sposa come "garanzia" economica ad un ragazzino come lei che per anni non la sfiora neppure, e poi si innamora del conte di Fersen,facendolo suo amante.
> Mi è piaciuto l'incontro tra i due, alla festa mascherata.
> ...


non l'ho visto...allora me lo consigli??


----------



## aristocat (18 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta, tu ci vizi! Non sai quante volte mi sono rivista questo film, anche in lingua originale. 
Questa storia poteva essere raccontata in mille modi, e forse Sofia Coppola ha scelto uno dei migliori: nessuna come lei sa farsi bastare il dettaglio più banale per scavare nell'animo dei suoi personaggi (un'immagine su tutte...Marie-Antoinette annoiata e sognante che alita sul vetro della carrozza e ci scarabocchia sopra)
Musica insolita e indovinata allo stesso tempo; la storia ha un ritmo molto originale, i costumi sono indimenticabili e anche la scenografia.
Sai che Marie-Antoinette e Georgiana of Devonshire (The Duchess; mio 3d precedente) erano amiche nella vita? A questo punto, non a caso (modaiole, sposate con l'uomo sbagliato e troppo presto, maternità vissuta sotto pressioni esterne...). 

La differenza resta nel fatto che il marito di Marie-Antoinette non pianta tragedie alla moglie per il tradimento subito. Tutt'altra storia per Georgiana...


----------



## aristocat (18 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> non l'ho visto...allora me lo consigli??


io sì


----------



## Verena67 (19 Gennaio 2010)

Ma parli del film della Coppola?
Io sono un'espertona di Maria Antonietta, ma quello che descrivi non è il film della Coppola con Kirsten Dunst.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Magenta, tu ci vizi! Non sai quante volte mi sono rivista questo film, anche in lingua originale.
> Questa storia poteva essere raccontata in mille modi, e forse Sofia Coppola ha scelto uno dei migliori: nessuna come lei sa farsi bastare il dettaglio più banale per scavare nell'animo dei suoi personaggi (un'immagine su tutte...Marie-Antoinette annoiata e sognante che alita sul vetro della carrozza e ci scarabocchia sopra)
> Musica insolita e indovinata allo stesso tempo; la storia ha un ritmo molto originale, i costumi sono indimenticabili e anche la scenografia.
> Sai che Marie-Antoinette e Georgiana of Devonshire (The Duchess; mio 3d precedente) erano amiche nella vita? A questo punto, non a caso (modaiole, sposate con l'uomo sbagliato e troppo presto, maternità vissuta sotto pressioni esterne...).
> ...


 
sto leggendo il libro di GEORGIANA, interessantissimo. Quanto attuale, quanto attuale!!:idea:


----------



## Verena67 (19 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> La differenza resta nel fatto che il marito di Marie-Antoinette non pianta tragedie alla moglie per il tradimento subito. Tutt'altra storia per Georgiana...


 
nel libro pero' non è proprio così. Devonshire (che lei chiamava "Canis" per la sua passione - unica - per i cani da caccia) non la "maltratta" quanto di fatto la costringe a dividere un mènage à trois con l'intrigante Bess Foster. Pero' Georgiana ci mette del suo: manda in fallimento il ricchissimo marito con i debiti di gioco, fa una figlia con l'amante Grey, ha altri numerosi amanti (tra cui il duca di Dorset), ed è la prima a "legarsi" (bissesualmente?) a Bess.
Per cui il vero Duca di fatto si accomoda con due donne, ma la storia portante è tra queste due donne....


----------



## Verena67 (19 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Mi permetto di aprire anche io un thread su un bel film,a parere mio.
> Maria Antonietta, prima della guerra, della sua decapitazione.
> Quando ragazzina viene data in sposa come "garanzia" economica ad un ragazzino come lei che per anni non la sfiora neppure, e poi si innamora del conte di Fersen,facendolo suo amante.
> Mi è piaciuto l'incontro tra i due, alla festa mascherata.
> ...


 
Adesso ho capito, scusa. Ho visto il film da un altra angolazione, forse perché conoscevo la loro storia da due biografie diverse.
 La Dèpendance che citi è il Petit Trianon, che si trova sempre nel Parco di Versailles, ed è visitabile. In realtà anche Fersen aveva molte altre donne, ma lei non la dimenticò mai. Si può dire che il loro amore gli rovinò la vita. Finì linciato dalla folla in Svezia, come un delinquente comune, e i suoi discendenti "cancellarono" tutti i suoi diari e le sue lettere, dove parlava di lei, il suo unico amore, per liberare la quale aveva rischiato il tutto per tutto sia a Varennes che a Parigi durante il Terrore.
Questa storia è d'un interesse senza pari, Maria Antonietta fu l'ultima vera regina di Francia. Dei suoi eredi, due morirono bambini, uno - tragicamente - dopo anni di prigionia nella Torre, maltrattato e abusato, e costretto a dire in giudizio di essere stato MOLESTATO dalla madre, e solo una - la figlia piu' grande, Marie Therese detta Madame Royale - dopo ANNI E ANNI di prigionia venne consegnata agli austriaci, e sposò il cugino Carlo che divenne per mezz'ora re di Francia. Questa donna, traumatizzata dall'atrocità delle sue esperienze, non parlò MAI di quel che aveva subito, e morì molto anziana e senza figli, senza aver mai voluto rivelare ciò che era stato.


----------



## Magenta (19 Gennaio 2010)

:carneval:Si ragazze, ve lo consiglio vivamente!
Verena purtroppo non ho letto nessun libro su Maria Antonietta, il mio giudizio sulla sua storia si basa sul film in questione e su... Lady Oscar!!!
Scherzi a parte se conosci un libro romanzato di Maria Antonietta dimmelo, che me lo prendo veloce come il vento!
Ho adorato appunto quel "piccolo" rifugio che il re aveva regalato alla sua giovanissima consorte, dove lei si vedeva con il Conte...
Io stupidamente quando ero più piccola mi dicevo: mi sposo uno ricco e mi faccio un amante bellissimo! Così ho entrambe le cose...
Che scema, sarei finita come Maria Antonietta...decapitata,ma da voi!
:carneval::mexican::carneval::mexican::carneval::mexican::carneval::mexican::carneval::mexican::carneval::mexican::carneval::mexican::carneval:
Comunque adoro Kirsten Dunst in questo film, sembra cucito su di lei!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Gennaio 2010)

Beh, ci sono varie biografie, io ne ho due, ma mi dicono molto bello il DIARIO DI MARIA ANTONIETTA, lo trovi su IBS. Baci!


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2010)

*...*

Per me uno dei più bei film di costume, e in questa scelta contemplo anche il cast assolutamente centrato, é "Les liaisons dangereuses".
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (20 Gennaio 2010)

come darti torto...sublime. Ce l'ho anche in dvd, e me lo riguardo spesso.


----------



## Magenta (20 Gennaio 2010)

Sarebbero Le Relazioni Pericolose? 
l'ho visto un paio di volte anni fa, molto bello, i film in costume mi piacciono molto!

Qualcuno ricorda il titolo di quell'assurdo film con la Buffy di Ammazzavampiri e Reese Whiterspoon? Mi è venuto in mente ora, non in costume, giorni nostri...

Ah trovato! CRUEL INTENTION...


----------



## Verena67 (20 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Qualcuno ricorda il titolo di quell'assurdo film con la Buffy di Ammazzavampiri e Reese Whiterspoon? Mi è venuto in mente ora, non in costume, giorni nostri...
> 
> Ah trovato! CRUEL INTENTION...


 
esatto! Valmont era il primo maritino di Reese, poi si sono lasciati, poi lei ora stava con Jake Gyllenhaal (Brokeback Mountain) ma ora anche loro due si sono lasciati:unhappy:


----------



## Verena67 (20 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Sarebbero Le Relazioni Pericolose?
> l'ho visto un paio di volte anni fa, molto bello, i film in costume mi piacciono molto!
> ...


 
yes,  il film di cui parliamo noi è quello in costume con Malkovich, la Pfeiffer e la stupenda Glenn Close.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Sarebbero Le Relazioni Pericolose?
> l'ho visto un paio di volte anni fa, molto bello, i film in costume mi piacciono molto!
> 
> Qualcuno ricorda il titolo di quell'assurdo film con la Buffy di Ammazzavampiri e *Reese Whiterspoon*? Mi è venuto in mente ora, non in costume, giorni nostri...
> ...


Lei mi ha dato la nausea in quel film... l'ho rivalutata solo quando ha architettato la vendetta e si e' presa la macchina del tipo:carneval:


----------

